# Found a sick pigeon in New Jersey



## candy4me (Oct 26, 2020)

Hello all, 
So I found a very sick pigeon on the streets near NYC. 
I immediately was able to find tons of information on this forum (its the best out there! There is very little info otherwise!) and followed every possible instruction I could. Here's what happened and what I did for the critter...


Oct 23rd. Found puffed, dirty pigeon in the middle of the street near where tires go. Picked him up and noticed marked emaciation and a V shaped keel bone. Did not struggle (hence, BAD). Poo is watery, slimey and green and strongly smelled of urates. Unable to stand. No tags. Feral city pigeon. Constantly sleeping.
Put a heating pad under him, rehydrated with water. Assessed curled toes and a bald spot on his lower back (see pic). No other apparent injuries, no canker, no head swing. Clear eyes. 

Oct 24th, Fashioned a bird "shoe-brace" to keep his toes in place to heal. (assessed no other leg fractures). Began self feeding. Poo condition changed to sludgey green, less watery, less foul smelling. 
Oct 26th. Went bonkers over scrambled eggs. Hand fed that to put on weight. 
October 27th. Started to track his weight. 176g. 
Oct 29th. Been getting better everyday. Still sleeps a crap ton, dappled with bursts of activity, preening, curiosity, sometimes playful, with excited/anxious low "coo" type noises (barely audible) when I approach to pet or present with eggs/corn. Began pecking at bird seeds but prefers to eat out of hand. Weight at 186g. Poop is still sludgey and green (see picture). 
I am a bit concerned about ......

the condition of the poop and his slow weight gain. 
I'm suspecting worm situation or cocci infection. I can't afford to take him to a vet, so I'm hoping that someone here with more experience can help. Maybe this isnt enough information to go off of just yet... and I can track his weight with more time. 

His preference for scrambled eggs and corn over seeds (which I now keep available to him). Should I continue to let him eat eggs, corn as much as he wants just until his weight is back? 
Any help/info/advice would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Pigeon normally dont eat scrambled eggs.
Thank you for rescuing him!


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

cwebster said:


> Pigeon normally dont eat scrambled eggs.
> Thank you for rescuing him!


Hi, yes you can feed him eggs, eggs are a completely natural food they have no carbohydrates and no sugar but as with anything moderation is key


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

Concerning the droppings. It could be nematode worms and/or bacterial infection. Without a lab microscope, a definitive diagnosis will be next to impossible. Nematodes often cause the droppings to become mucoid and like sludge and only the microscopic worm egg cysts will be seen in the droppings in most cases. Often a bacteria like salmonella can cause the ammonia smell and webby urates. Infections can coexist, and especially true for worms. A strong ammonia odor is a clear indication of bacterial infection as normal kidney function and healthy gut flora will remove the presence of ammonia. A healthy pigeon's droppings shouldn't have an odor and be somewhat firm.

I suggest a pigeon dewormer and an antibiotic. You can order online without a Rx from a good pigeon supply site. Foy's may charge massive shipping costs, so avoid them if you can. There are also fish antibiotics in pet stores and also online on Allivet.com you can order without a prescription that are safe for pigeons as well, and the powder is water soluble once you open the gelcaps if they are in capsules. See, Common Drugs and Dosage Used in Treating Pigeons for a list of medications and dosing. I would start with amoxicillin-cluavulanate potassium (augmentin) or cefalexin (keflex) for a broad-spectrum antibiotic. If you are able to, get an safe antifungal as well as antibiotics can cause a yeast infection/explosion at times.

For worms, I suggest ivermectin, but be extremely careful not to overdose, and factor the pigeon's weight very carefully. A young pigeon like yours (a few months old) and at his weight may be given one drop of 1% ivermectin orally via the water once for a single day, and then another drop after 21 days, but search the posts on this forum, and do a little research. It is easy to overdose with ivermectin, but ivermectin treats many worms (except tapeworms) and also has the added benefit of killing lice, mites, and fleas that may bite the little one.

Giving liquids directly into the mouth or crop is very risky as their windpipe (trachea) is open along the base of the throat and the bird can easily aspirate and drown when liquids are forced into the beak, even with small amounts. So, dose the drinking water when administering liquid medication to be safe unless you have a proper syringe with a flexible extension that can guarantee the dose is given directly into the crop and not overspill or fill into the mouth any.

I usually figure out how much a pigeon drinks a day, and then dose the water for two days' worth. Then clean the water cup or small jar, and repeat until 7-14 days are up depending on disease severity. If the bird is ill, lethargic, depressed and not moving about much, I crop medicate with bactrin (TMP/SMZ) in lieu of an injection, if there is ample time for treatment (if the illness is not too severe and life-threatening).

I would wean off the scrambled eggs as soon as possible as it can upset his/her gut and promote bad bacteria. After giving antibiotics, put a little probiotics into the water (1/8 tsp a day for a few days). Any probiotics will do, just try to avoid yogurt as pigeons can not tolerate lactose or milkfat. Pigeons love millet seed, sorghum, nyjer, safflower, dried Canadian yellow field peas, and corn. They also like to have access to some clean (sterile) fine grit and perferably some clean mineral clay in a seperate dish from the seed mix. They love the occasional water bath in a shallow pan as well. 

Thanks for taking the little guy into your care! I hope he continues to get better.


----------



## jonrf (Nov 30, 2017)

(I meant to say red millet not nyjer.)

You can thoroughly boil and crush eggshells for calcium as many feral pigeons, and those fed on a strict seed diet may often have a calcium deficiency. A drop a day of water soluble pet bird vitamin drops will also do wonders in recovery, especially if the bird does not have direct sunlight. Hempseed, flax and buckwheat also contain all essential amino acids and rich omega-3 fatty acids which will increase weight gain, health and strength - and pigeons love them.


----------



## candy4me (Oct 26, 2020)

@cwebster Not a problem! I am becoming very attached to the guy. I guess I should start weaning him off of them eggs, which was a last resort cuz he refused any seeds, pellets I'd offered. (mixed egg yolk with pellets today for his meal) and learned he likes blueberries too.

@beachwood45789 He certainly loves eggs to death. His wings get all shakey and throws little coos whenever he so much as smells it!

@jonrf Wow, what a breath of information! Much thanks for the time, effort you put into this! I am looking into a 1% ivermectin for the likely nematodes as you've described as well as an antibacterial, Clavacillin. The urate smell comes and goes so he will most likely need it along the way. My local store sells coconut kefir, so I think I will give him that for the probiotics. 
Id offered a shallow pan of water to him a few times over the past week, splashing it around with my hands, but I think he's still too ill. He showed zero interest. I will keep offering as he improves. 

Thanks for sharing whatever info may help. I'll post pictures / videos along the way. 
Really hoping this little guy gets a chance, esp now that I know he isnt as full grown an adult like I thought he was.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, there is a pigeon supply in the bronx n.y. that sells all the things you will need to keep your baby healthy and save on shipping www.globalpigeonsupply.com


----------



## candy4me (Oct 26, 2020)

I appreciate looking into the region beachwood =)
Checking it out.

Going for the Moxidectin Plus, which it seems others have had success with on this forum, over the Ivermectin. 
As well as the Augmentin for antibacterials.


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi, you could also use amoxicilln it is a broad sprectrum antibiotc i have used for years on my racing pigeons check it out, there is another product called 3 in 1 sold at www.pigeonsuppliesplus.com check it out


----------



## candy4me (Oct 26, 2020)

Thank you for the help! 
Happy to report that pij's droppings are looking better and his weight is up to 230g! 
His keel bone still kind of sticks out but his ribs arent as apparent to feel as when I first got him. I think the typical weight for this breed is around 280g so I'm aiming for that. 
Been mixing bird pellets into his eggs and preparing a PiJ Bread for him that I cut up into small pieces for him. I still leave seeds out but theyre mostly untouched. (City pigeon thing? Idk). 
Hes been preening a lot and has begun to stand and flap in place to strengthen his chest and leg muscles which were probably really emaciated too. (cant stand for over a couple minutes at a time). 
standing video for any interested:


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear he is doing better.


----------



## candy4me (Oct 26, 2020)

Pij is still doing great. he/she is a healthy weight and activity. It moves around a lot, pecks, is curious about things, flies everywhere and is generally social with moments of aloofness. 

I have a rather puzzling situation tho....It seems to want to leave (stares out the window hours on end) and ignores me (altho she pecks and coos at my boyfriend constantly, so I assume its a she who is in a flirtatious mood). I live in the east coast where weather is around 40s and dipping as we enter winter. 
Should I keep her until spring? or allow her to be released despite lowering temperatures?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

She seems so tame? Do you really want to return her to living out there on the streets again? Maybe getting a mate will be a better option.


----------



## candy4me (Oct 26, 2020)

Marina B said:


> She seems so tame? Do you really want to return her to living out there on the streets again? Maybe getting a mate will be a better option.


Hi Marina, 
Thanks for the response =)
I am a bit concerned about it too... But nowadays she is not as tame as the video makes it seem. She mostly keeps to herself especially now that her leg is well and has full use of her wings. The stronger she gets, the more feral she becomes it would seem... and I live in a not-so-big nyc style condo so getting a mating situation going is not likely a good scenario for either of us lol. 
Maybe if I release in spring with some food left out for her on the balcony....


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

A week or so before releasing, you can keep her in a large cage on your balcony during the day. She will get familiar with the area and I'm sure will return after releasing.


----------



## candy4me (Oct 26, 2020)

Update: 
After a few weeks of familiarizing herself by the window (which is right ouside of where I found her, on my street), I released pigeon yesterday morning in time before rain 4 days away. After several minutes of observing, she flew off. 

Did not see her again that day. This morning, my boyfriend said he saw her perched on some power lines right outside my window peering in at him with a larger mate. Then both flew off shortly after. If it is her, it seems like she is doing just fine =) (And I sincerely hope it is her)

Just wanted to share a neat story.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Glad to hear she s doing well.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

You can leave out food and water. She might return for eating.


----------

